# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  صياغة "دعوى طرد مستعجله لعدم دفع الأجرة"

## hazem mohamed

دعوى طرد مستعجله لعدم دفع الاجره

إنه فى يوم ............... الموافق...... /...../ ......
بناء على طلب السيد /   .................المقيم ............... ، ومحله المختار مكتب الأستاذ / ..............
انا........... محضر محكمة......... الجزئية قد انتقلت فىى التاريخ المذكور اعلاه واعلنت :
السيد /............. المقيم................... محافظة.............
مخاطبا مع / ............................

                                       واعلنته بالأتى

بموجب عقد إيجار مؤرخ ..../..../...... استأجر المعلن اليه من الطالب ماهو............. الكائن بالعقار رقم .............. شارع ................ قسم ............... محافظة ........... ، وذلك بغرض إستعماله فى ........... .
وذلك لقاء قيمة إيجارية شهرية قدرها............. جنيه تدفع مقدما أول كل شهر ، بالإضافة الى كافة ملحقات الأجرة من عوائد واستهلاك مياه وخلافه .

وحيث أن المعلن إليه قد أمتنع عن سداد القيمة الإيجارية المستحقة عليه قانونا وذلك إعتبارا من شهر ..........  وحتى تاريخه والتى تقدر بمبلغ ............ جنيه (عدد الشهور مضروبة فى القيمة الإيجارية الشهرية )
الأمر الذى أضطر الطالب الى تكليف المعلن اليه بالوفاء بالقيمة الإيجارية المتأخرة بموجب الانذار الرسمى على يد محضر رقم ........ محضرى ........ ، أو (خطاب موصى بعلم الوصول دون مظروف ) وتم انذار المعلن اليه بتاريخ ..../.../.....الا انه لما يحرك ساكنا .

وحيث تنص المادة 18من القانون 136لسنة1981 الفقرة( ب) بأنه : لا يجوز للمؤجر أن يطلب اخلاء المكان ولو انتهت المدة المتفق عليها فى العقد إلا لأحد الأسباب الآتية : " إذا لم يقم المستأجر بالوفاء بالاجرة المستحقة خلال خمسة عشرة يوما من تاريخ تكليفه بذلك بكتاب موصى عليه مصحوب بعلم الوصول دون مظروف ، أو بإعلان على يد محضر "

وكذلك نص الماده 45 من قانون المرافعات والتى تنص على أنه "  يندب فى مقر المحكمة الابتدائية قاض من قضاتها ليحكم بصفة مؤقتة ومع عدم المساس بالحق فى المسائل المستعجلة التى يخشى عليها من فوات الوقت " .
لما كان ذلك فأنه يحق للطالب إقامة الدعوى الماثلة بطلب طرد المعلن إليه لتوافر ركن الاستعجال المتمثل فى حرمان الطالب (المؤجر) من الانتفاع بملكه .

                                       بناء عليه

انا المحضر سالف الذكر قد انتقلت فى التاريخ المذكور اعلاه الى حيث المعلن اليه وسلمته صورة من اصل الصحيفة وكلفته بالحضور امام محكمة ............. للامور المستعجله الكائن مقرها فى .............. امام الدائرة ( ) مستعجل ، وذلك بجلستها العلنية التى ستنعقد فى تمام الساعة التاسعة وما بعدها من صباح يوم ......... الموافق .../.../.... وذلك لسماع الحكم بصفه مستعجله بطرد المدعى عليه من العين المؤجره له والمبينة الحدود والمعالم بصدر الصحيفة وعقد الإيجار وتسليمها للطالب خالية من الأشخاص والشواغل وسليمة من أية تلفيات ، مع إلزامه بالمصروفات ومقابل أتعاب المحاماة ، وذلك بحكم مشمول بالنفاذ المعجل طليقا من قيد الكفاله مع حفظ كافة الحقوق القانونية الأخرى للطالب .

ولأجل العلم                                                            المحضر/

----------

